# GS3 to Note 2



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

First, I just want to say I'm very happy with the GS3 in about every way; however, even though I've only owned it for a relatively short period of time, I'm considering using an upgrade on one of my lines to get the Note 2. I'm intrigued with some of the features offered with the Note 2 and like the hardware specs. I'm curious if anybody else is considering the same. If so, what are your reasons? Do you think it will be too big? Is it a big enough upgrade for you? Etc?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm debating the same. Tried to hold out in the first place for the Note 2 but couldn't stand the carriers on GSM. So I came back to Verizon with the GS3.

Unfortunately I've gotta wait a bit for (another) upgrade be to available before I can make the switch, but if I don't see any other phones that tickle my fancy before hand, that's where I'll be heading.

I'm actually kind of a fan of TW (not gonna lie), and S-Pen would be pretty dope.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

